# HiD Adverture!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I have seen AI and Jimmy (JimmyJam) did it, and now it's my turn!!!

MH's planted tank!

A few concept pic!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*It's so BRIGHT!!!!*


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

15 WPG???


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Otaku said:


> 15 WPG???


not really, the light is 150w 10000k, and the tank is 28G

150 / 28 = 5.357

5.36 wpg



I was planning to sell the MH and get a 24" T5HO, but.... :O


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

start up plants

Hygrophila "Red"
Crassula helmsii










drilled a hole, ready for plumbing










over 100G of RO / DI water, ready to use!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Bf, that -is- bright! Should look awesome!  I do like your rocks very much


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

added water + some moss


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

5.36 WPG for moss seems like a lot, but my moss tank has 4.5 WPG and I've never gotten any algae in that tank at all... and now I have too much moss.

I started with one bulb, then 2 bulbs, then 4 bulbs though, over the span of a month.

I'd imagine if you add too much light, too fast, without adding enough other plants (and allowing them enough time to establish) in the tank to out compete algae, you are going to run into a lot of problems... inside the moss... careful!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I think it wouldn't be a problem, because I am planning to use the light for 6 hours per day



more plants added

Red hygrophila, UG, HC and Crassula helmsii










patch of UG










patches of HC


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

nice scape!  where did you get the ug?!!! 
man, the amt of hc i have left is even smaller than ur patch -__-. so sad....


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

added zoomed 501 canister filter for test run

and some Asian rummynose tetra

will switch to Eheim 2213 in a couple of days


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

the rocks looks nice, where did u get theM?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

alexxa said:


> the rocks looks nice, where did u get theM?


They are just lava rocks, got them @ Big Als

Update ~~~

added

Ammannia gracilis
Hemianthus micranthemoides

Co2 ~ 1 bubble per second

Timer for the light & Co2

*I still need to get lily pipes, co2 drop checker, scissor and hide all the hoses










1 bubble per second


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

looks very nice! is that diy co2?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

alexxa said:


> looks very nice! is that diy co2?


pressurized


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good so far alex.. try to break up the hc a big more and spread out the planting.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

jimmyjam said:


> looks good so far alex.. try to break up the hc a big more and spread out the planting.


will do...

update ~~~

got myself a new set of lily pipe, will set up the 2213 soon!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> will do...
> 
> update ~~~
> 
> got myself a new set of lily pipe, will set up the 2213 soon!


nice! how much is it?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

alexxa said:


> nice! how much is it?


I think the price is fair, got it for $49 @ Aqua Inspiration (tax included), 13mm tube

I was thinking of getting the Nag In / Out flow set, (same price) but it was chipped @ the out flow pipe


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

they break pretty easily, so be careful
i already broke my intake pipe


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

great price!! Where was the light from? Im about to start another 28 gallon.. might do hallides.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

jimmyjam said:


> great price!! Where was the light from? Im about to start another 28 gallon.. might do hallides.


Big Als

~~~~

Update ~~

added

2 CRS
lily pipe 
changed Eheim 2213 filter

removed

28 Asian Rummynose Rosbara (they pick on the shrimps)


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Big Als
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> ...


i love the setup escially the driftwood!
i also got that tweezer u have from hong kong


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Loving the wood Alex


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

nothing really new to update

still have hairy algae problem

and

still have co2 problem

but today the metal halide replacement bulbs came in

150w, 10,000k ~ $21.50 each (included tax)

It's cheaper than using T5HO bulb imo


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

How do you like the 10K? Judging by the packaging I'm buying form the same people, but I have been using the 65K I find it pretty blue and i rally don't get deep green where i normally would.. though all the plants are very healthy.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> nothing really new to update
> 
> still have hairy algae problem
> 
> ...


Is that the string algae? if yes then just do more wc and bump up the co2.
Thats how i killed my string algae. I didn't even do any manual removal


----------

